# PB Red Report 9-6-13



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After a long Labor Day trip down to PINS it was back to a 4 day work week. Even though I just got back from a trip that was semi-successful I always check what the weather and surf are going to be like for the upcoming week. After all, itâ€™s September which means football and dove season. I donâ€™t care much for dove season other than the fact that it gets all the seasonal fisherman off the beach! 

With a 30% chance of rain forecasted for the weekend I went ahead and made plans to hit the sand back to back weekends again. Aldo makes a last minute decision to come along after I told him that the reds would probably be pretty thick in the surf by now. Ron was planning on joining me sometime Friday afternoon. We got to the beach by midafternoon and had trouble finding a spot. Weed was coming in just like it did the weekend before on PINS. 

After cruising up and down the beach I had to pick a spot fast if I wanted to get baits out before dark. By this time Ron has already joined us so we get to work trying to get some fresh bait. Mullet were cruising just behind the first bar but I couldnâ€™t get to them. All me and Aldo were able to get were some whiting while Ron bagged a couple some reds and a trout. 
Since bait was scarce I decided to run out a whole 23â€ jack and a fresh whiting. The waves were a little bigger than predicted but easy to read. The swells were coming in sets of 3-5 about 6 secs apart. 












Just as the sun sets I see one of my lines go slack. I hop up on the rack to tighten it up and felt the fish take off! A few minutes later Aldo leaders this 5â€™10â€ female bull shark. Unfortunately Aldo isnâ€™t very good at taking pictures. But here are a few. 























After the release Ron comes over to tell us that he just caught and released a 6â€™2â€ bull of his own. I was tied up trying to get my shark to swim off that I didnâ€™t realize we had a double hook up. Oh well, even if I knew it at the time he was too far down the beach to get a pic of both sharks together. The weed ended up knocked out my other line before we went to bed.

The next morning I woke up and got to work on getting some fresh bait. With the first cast I managed to land this bull red while Aldo was still crashed out. 






















Rain would continue to surround us through the early morning.












As the sun came up the action heated up. Slot reds started to move through with the bull reds.





















This red felt like a shark, it was a tug of war getting this toad over the 1st bar. It taped out to 47.25â€ probably around 30-40lbs and my personal best redfish. Not quite 50â€ but Iâ€™m getting there. 























to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know most people think that a 43â€ redfish weighs 50lbs but from my experience itâ€™s going take a red around 50â€+ to get close to 50lbs.

Seemed like almost every cast we were hooking up on reds. Ron was pretty much matching us fish for fish just up the beach. Action was so fast that I didnâ€™t have time to get my camera over to his camp and snap pics. 











Aldo finally gets on the board after catching a nice skip jack! 











Although not the biggest one of the trip, this one was my favorite. 











The redfish were keeping us busy but I decided it was time to run some shark baits out and since Aldo caught a really nice skip jack I told him that it was time for him to land a shark. I rigged up his skip jack and the jackfish from the previous night on both my super 6s. I kept telling him to watch the reel with the skip jack bc I knew it was a ticking time bomb waiting to explode! 











As I walk out to cast another redfish bait I hear one of the shark rods get smashed! Aldo looks at me like, oh $hit ! Sure enough itâ€™s the rod with the skip jack that he caught. He gets up on the rack and has a fish on! 











During the fight the rod with the red fish bait goes off and we are both hooked up. I land and release the red as quickly as possible to help Aldo untangle the shark rods. The shark we straight for the other line that was out but we managed to get it untangled.

After a short fight I leader Aldoâ€™s first shark. A feisty 5â€™8â€ female black tip. Congrats bud! 











Thunderstorms proceeded to threaten us with rain and lightning but as they drifted closer to us the storms seemed to go around letting us have our fun with the fish. 





















Aldoâ€™s victory cigar pic.











Nick finally makes his appearance on the beach. Not long after the jack that had been sitting out all day finally gets picked up. I can tell right off the bat that itâ€™s a small shark. 











to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After Aldo catches one more red we decided to take a break and jam out a little.





















We throw back a few cold ones and I take myself a much needed power nap. Ares gets put in time out because he keeps wondering off to other peopleâ€™s camps. He doesnâ€™t mind watching the shark rods while he is up there though. 











I managed to land another small black tip just as it was getting dark. Aldo also gets himself another redfish! We snap a few pics and I get another bait out before it got completely dark. 





















I need a better camera. This is a pic of a thunderstorm, the planet Saturn, the waxing crescent of the moon and the sunset all in one. 





















One of the reels would get picked up in the middle of the night while the other one without a float got cut off. We woke up Sunday morning to rain and thunderstorms once more. There was plenty of bait in the water but the lightning kept me off the water and in my truck. I decided to call it a trip since the rain and lightning had finally made its way to us. Trout fishermen were in full force down the beach. 





















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

No big sharks this trip but we did manage to get some nice slot reds for table fare! These next few months are by far my favorite time for fishing. Till next time.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys had a great trip, green to ya!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Adding the only pic I got all weekend. We were so busy catching fish, we hardly had any time to get pics of every fish. Personally, I landed 9 Bullreds and had 3 personal bests this weekend. 

Biggest shark caught on a CASTED bait - 6'2" Bull shark
Biggest Bullred - 45" not as big as Joe's 47" but a real pig
Biggest Trout - 27" 

Helluva a weekend with Joe and Aldo. It goes to show ya don't always need green water and no weed to have a succesful trip. :cheers:


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Great trip!! Congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a great trip, congrats!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Great report! You just talked me into going this weekend!


----------



## dannyb14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Amazing trip! Great stuff!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

awesome pics! and a great report also congrats to Aldo's first shark! nice!


----------



## chadbr (Aug 19, 2013)

What a trip!


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Ron, your red was pretty big too man! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing trip great photos


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Another great report bud. Awesome trip. You make it look easy.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that was a action weekend with Bull Reds and medium Sharks! WTG Guys! Thanks for sharing. Oh, I see your dog made the trip, you can't leave home without him. I think he bring you MOJO!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good surf report!


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome report and great pics man congratulations on a successful and fun trip!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

hell of a trip right there! Action packed weekend i see!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks fellas. The dog is good Mojo when I'm not chasing him half a mile down the beach!


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Great story. Great pics. Where was that? on PINS?
Thanks, jsc


----------

